# Got a new smoker.....and it's raining



## Captain Morgan (Mar 6, 2011)

ain't that a bitch?

bought a used Backwoods, got it home yesterday and guess I'll have to
wait to fire it up.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 6, 2011)

Damn boy, set up a tent!


----------



## Tri Tip (Mar 6, 2011)

That thing is Bad Ass. I'd be out there with a patio umbrella over it smoken away. Looks like a craigslist buy. What's the story?


----------



## Griff (Mar 6, 2011)

Don't you have an Easy Up, umbrella, or something like that?  Nice score Cap'n.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 6, 2011)

no, there's a board that a lot of the teams on the South Carolina comp circuit hang out on.
Some guy got a Lang and his wife did the old "you've got to get rid of something" routine.
It's well used, I'm at least the third owner, but I paid less than half price of a new one,
plus he just replaced the therm and one of the gaskets.

I've been wanting a cabinet for a while, and I just couldn't turn down this price.

WSM's  are for sale.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 6, 2011)

I thought about putting up the EZ up, but this is actually a thunderstorm, and while
it's fairly warm, it's pretty windy and the rain is supposed to be all day.

Might do a short smoke tomorrow.


----------



## Smokey Lew (Mar 6, 2011)

Very nice. I went to the Backwoods website and checked out some of their smokers. Very impressive. Is yours comparable to the Competitor model?

http://www.backwoods-smoker.com/index.p ... &Itemid=88


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 6, 2011)

the one I have is called The Party.  It can hold 8 to 10 butts.
I'm gonna put a base or maybe a wagon under it so I don't
have to bend down so much.  Really like the front door feature
vs. the wsm's access from the top.

Gettin' older you know....


----------



## AndyW (Mar 6, 2011)

Tri Tip said:
			
		

> That thing is Bad Ass. I'd be out there with a patio umbrella over it smoken away.



What he said.....


----------



## BigAL (Mar 6, 2011)

I've heard nothing but good about the Backwoods, your gonna be real happy........as soon as you man up and use it!   

Can't wait to see pix of the first cook.  BTW, what will be the break in meat?  

Congrats on a great find!

PS  Send the rain our way, dry as a bone here.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 6, 2011)

maybe ribs, but probably chicken and sausage.  Rain is supposed to be gone by tomorrow.
Found a pic on the camera from the grill to hold you over till tomorrow..


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 6, 2011)

Good get CM, I was thinking the old man bending over thing before you said it. A real old guy like me really needs one, but I'd better improve my cooking skills before I get anything else.  BTW the MB commercials showing in Ohio right now make it sound like it never rains


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 6, 2011)

Send me a PM if your serious about dumping the WSM. I might be interested in one.


----------



## Toby Keil (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice score Cappy! Can't wait to see your first cook on that bad boy.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 6, 2011)

actually Nick I'm retiring from comps and I'm trying to sell the trailer,
both wsms and everything as a package.  If I can't, I'll let you know.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 6, 2011)

Jim, if there's ever a better time to try out a new smoker it's in bad conditions.  Run to the store and get a family pack of thighs and lets rock!  I'm with you on the competitions,  they're for steers and queers.   No offense Finney......


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 6, 2011)

Great acquistion Cappy. Congrats. Wonder if you might could set that pup up on a 55 gallon barrel. How much do it weigh etc? Maybe throw some cinder blocks inside the barrel to keep it from tipping if it come a typhoon or something.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Doesn't Finney "Hawk" a cabinet smoker?
Nice score Jim. Were those onion rings?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 7, 2011)

Puff yes Onion rings.
BW, I'm gonna try to find a garden wagon to set it up on,
if not, cinder blocks or pavers is the plan,
Larry, since the gang all drifted away, I haven't it enjoyed
it much, and everyone knows how much work and money
it takes.


----------



## Finney (Mar 9, 2011)

Puff said:
			
		

> Doesn't Finney "Hawk" a cabinet smoker?



I had set up some dealing with Joby (Superior Smokers) for Jim and he went off and bought this.  :roll: 

It's all good though...


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## hawk wild bbq co (Mar 11, 2011)

good luck with the new smoker....and doesnt everyone who is die hard smoker do it in the rain or am I just a freak?..lol


----------



## Griff (Mar 11, 2011)

Hawk, the tough guys go it in the snow.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 11, 2011)

Not sure many right minded backyard types want to get out and cook in a turd floater deluge on a voluntary basis. Now the comp folks got to be prepared for any eventuality sorta like Boy Scouts. Maybe Girl Scouts too. Not sure of their motto.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 12, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Not sure many right minded backyard types want to get out and cook in a turd floater deluge on a voluntary basis. Now the comp folks got to be prepared for any eventuality sorta like Boy Scouts. Maybe Girl Scouts too. Not sure of their motto.




Once a queen, always a queen ................. once a night, that's enough!


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 12, 2011)

They have some great cookies.


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 22, 2011)

hahaha! At first I saw the glass door and thought wtf? by the shower door? hahahaaa!  then I seen the handle and realized.. hahahaaa!  gonna stay away from the pulled pork joke.       Nice score Cap.  I've never seen one up close.


----------

